# "First Wash" Pictures of 04 330i (w/ZHP)



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Here are some pics of my car after my first wash. It was a labor of love!


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks great! That shine looks deeeeep! Your first wash since March 17? Wow, that's a long time to wait! I think I wased my car the day after I got it home!

Have you used any wax/polish to treat the paint yet? I know you gotta take extra care with black. I've waxed my car a couple times, but I just ordered the big Zaino kit and I'm gonna try that for a while. I've heard a lot of good things. One things for sure, there's nothing like the smoooooth feel of a freshly waxed car if the paints been treated right.

That's right, I said feel! What, like I'm the only one to fondle my BMW?

:bigpimp: 

--J.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

JonathanIT said:


> Looks great! That shine looks deeeeep! Your first wash since March 17? Wow, that's a long time to wait! I think I wased my car the day after I got it home!
> 
> Have you used any wax/polish to treat the paint yet? I know you gotta take extra care with black. I've waxed my car a couple times, but I just ordered the big Zaino kit and I'm gonna try that for a while. I've heard a lot of good things. One things for sure, there's nothing like the smoooooth feel of a freshly waxed car if the paints been treated right.
> 
> ...


When I took delivery the car was clean and it hasn't rained here since. I washed it because of the pollen and dust. I noticed when I washed that they apparently waxed it because the water just rolls off. I bought a new supply of Zaino a couple of weeks ago (I used the Zaino car wash) but I probably won't wax until this summer since there is a good finish on it right now.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking good, black ZHPs rule :thumbup: 

I plan to wash mine tomorrow and detail the interior. Full detail of exterior planned for the week after Easter :eeps: My shoulders hurt already just thinking about it :yikes:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Nice. I washed mine a couple days ago. I used the BMW brand carwash which was pretty decent. I got lazy about drying it off though, I just used a squuggee sp? and some paper towels but that left lots of water spots and streak marks. Stupid me, next time I will use the shammy.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Moderato said:


> Nice. I washed mine a couple days ago. I used the BMW brand carwash which was pretty decent. I got lazy about drying it off though, I just used a squuggee sp? and some paper towels but that left lots of water spots and streak marks. Stupid me, next time I will use the shammy.


Squeegee? Paper towels?!!! :bawling:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

F1Crazy said:


> Squeegee? Paper towels?!!! :bawling:


I promise I'll never do that again!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Moderato said:


> Nice. I washed mine a couple days ago. I used the BMW brand carwash which was pretty decent. I got lazy about drying it off though, I just used a squuggee sp? and some paper towels but that left lots of water spots and streak marks. Stupid me, next time I will use the shammy.


Waffle weave microfiber drying towels rule. All my chamois' have been relegated to interior cleaning.

Alex


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> Waffle weave microfiber drying towels rule. All my chamois' have been relegated to interior cleaning.
> 
> Alex


Yeah I was doing some searching on the forums and I think I'm going to try one of those.


----------

